# What's your ACT/SAT score?



## Mourn4UrSelf (Nov 2, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, for those of you who have taken the ACT/SAT test, how did you score?

*NOTE* In case you took the SAT but not the ACT, here is the conversion chart:

0-20 ACT = 0-1410 SAT
21-25 ACT = 1420-1700 SAT
26-30 ACT = 1710-2010 SAT
31-36 ACT = 2020-2400 SAT


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

SAT was 1560 my first try (was on my birthday), retook it and got a 1720. Never took the ACT.


----------



## madisonjane (Jun 18, 2012)

I took the SAT once and got a 1620. I work really slow and I hated the whole thing. 
Never took the ACT.


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

I think I got something around a 1620 or so on the SAT. I showed up almost an hour late cause my car ran out of gas on my way to the test


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

If ur talkin bout the new one outta 2400, I got a 1950 on my first try compared ot my 2.7 GPA in high school haha. Didnt take it again!!!!!


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

I got a 2350 on the SAT...for some reason test taking is like the only thing I'm good at.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow, lots of good test takers here! I always thought my ACT score of 29 was pretty good, especially since I had absolutely NO preparation, but gosh, I feel like a dunce after seeing that poll.

Never did the SAT. People don't really take that one around here unless they plan on going to an East Coast school.


----------



## Mourn4UrSelf (Nov 2, 2012)

Wow, these are some good scores. 
I, personally, got a 33 which made me feel special until I saw the results of this poll LOL


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't know what this is lol


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

1480 on first SAT
1400 on 2nd...

ACT i got a 21

im not the brightest guy lol

i sucked at english...why is there only one math section and two english? dumbbbbbbbb


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Only a 1550 but hey I'm studying to be a rocket scientist so WASSUP?


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Really bad -_- I didn't study, and it felt really crappy to get a 1780 SAT score the first time around when all the other asian geniuses at my school got above 2000's.

However, I did retake it a few weeks ago and improved in the english/writing areas (but dropped in math) and now it's somewhere in the mid 1800'. 

-_- still a bad score to put on a college app.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

No idea because I'm Canadian and we can go to university with basically no qualifications at all!


----------



## velocicaur (Aug 8, 2009)

Probably one of the most useless tests high school students have to take. For all future high school students, don't worry about this nonsense.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

makes me feel stupid when someone says they got a 1780, and did really bad, mean while i took a class and studied for the SAT for the 2nd test and got a 1400, where i thought it was decent


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

velocicaur said:


> Probably one of the most useless tests high school students have to take. For all future high school students, don't worry about this nonsense.


That's only true if you're not planning on applying to college. For anyone that is, the SAT/ACT is a somewhat significant factor in getting accepted.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Ah man I feel old. I took the ACTs and the SATs 4-5 yrs ago lol o_o

ACTs: I took it twice. Both times I got 19 
SATs: Took it only once... got 1300something.

Glad I was still accepted into a nice university, so ya lol


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

Remnant of Dawn said:


> That's only true if you're not planning on applying to college. For anyone that is, the SAT/ACT is a somewhat significant factor in getting accepted.


actually it is.

its one test that bases someones intelligence off of one test.

I suck at grammar and vocabulary, and yet that was a big portion of the test. They squeeze your time and don't consider the slower thinkers, who actually need to take there time to read something to fully comprehend what is being said and what is going on. In school and college, I am usually one of the last people to finish the test because I try to think everything through, and I can't skim something and remember what I read. Especially the ACT, it is very demanding of this, because the amount of questions you have to ask in an hour is ridiculous. In high school, all the teachers would do would give us some vocabulary, literary elements, and some grammar. But the main thing they asked us on was about the book and what this or that could mean and interpreting everything we read. They never asked us "what is the authors main point" or "what is a good title for this section" or something, and to be honest, I suck at summarizing stuff. If you ever see me try to explain something, I never summarize it, I write a lot it in, because I think every detail matters, so I don't really know how to summarize anything, and it's a dumb thing to ask. Knowing a good title for a passage is honestly one of the dumbest questions to base someones intelligence off of. A reading section, grammar section, and than a writing section. Only one math section(and one science section for ACT). I was good at math, science, 2nd language, music, and in english, I was good at explaining everything and interpreting everything (only thing I was good in english because thats all I reallyed learned), and most other classes that weren't english or history, were classes i did good at. i wasn't even dumb, i did well on areas I tried on, such as my AP stat course and AP music theory course, and obviously I was able to do honors, and I did well in school in general, I was in the top 30% out the kids in my school. i dont know how i am as a college student, because it is tougher, ive been trying to put more hours into my studying, and I want to give myself time to fully adjust and do well before I say how i am at the college student. On my past test, which I studied for, I got an 85, and I wasn't studying as hard as I could have, and it is helping me study much more as well.

you dont need an SAT score or ACT score once you completed community college. which is probably the better option to be honest.

i dont know if you still need it for yale or harvard or one of those prestigious schools after community college, but to be honest, you can get better educations from other places that aren't as hard to get into. apparently some private schools need them but that's dumb to be honest.

these tests are dumb and its annoying when kids thing their life are based off of one test when it's not



Lasair said:


> I don't know what this is lol


Sat, Scholastic Assessment Test, is a test based off of 2400 points, each section worth 800 points. There are three Critical Reading section, which has you fill in the blank an appropriate vocabulary word to put into a sentence, the next section giving two short reading passage where it later asks you a question about both, and then two long reading passages where you have to answer both. It is a timed exam, (two 25 minutes section, and one 20 minute section). They give you 48 massaged based readings and 19 sentence completion (I forget how much they add in each section).

Then there are three math sections (two 25minutes, one 20 minute), they give you a total of 44 multiple choice, and then 10 processed(non-multiple choice) responses. There questions are based off of algebra, geometry, number of operation, and data analysis and statistics.

There are two writing sections, one 25 minute and one 10 minute section. There is also an essay section, which you have 25 minutes to do and you start this in the very beginning. The multiple choice consists of improving sentences, paragraphs, and identifying errors.

The ACT, American College Test, is easier than the SAT, they ask similar questions as the SAT, but now as difficult, and they tend to ask questions you would find in High School...How ever, the ACT is still dumb in my opinion.

The English section asks you 75 questions in 45 minutes. I only got to question 35 before I needed to randomly fill in bubbles because you don't get penalized for guessing, unlike the SAT.(To be honest, I guessed on the SAT, because my teacher had us do a thing that if we take a guess and broke even, we should do it on the SAT, I broke even every time for his example, bad move on the SAT...)

The math section has 60 questions you have to answer in 60 minutes.

The science section is 40 questions which you have to ask in 35 minutes. In this section, all you do is look at graphs or pictures or charts and analyze the data and pick an answer on the multiple choice

Then there is a reading section, 40 questions in 35 minutes.

At the end of the ACT you do a 30 minute essay.

The SAT also consists of an SAT II section, which is a subject exam, so you can choose chemistry, spanish, history, etc. I never took this...

These tests are only important if you plan to go to college right after high school.

Colleges on the West coast are more dependent in the ACT. Colleges on the East coast are more dependent on the SAT.

If you plan to go to a prestigious college, you must take an ACT, SAT, and SAT II.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

ACT 23
didn't take the SAT


----------



## Suraj (Jun 22, 2012)

i took the SAT in 2008-09 and got a 1460 the first time and 1400 the second.

It is what it is, i won't let a test score define who i am...and btw Muhammad ALi's IQ when he was in his prime days of boxing was below 90 i believe...So it doesn't take a genius to succeed..Hard work, discipline and determination.


----------



## feelingfire (Feb 15, 2012)

The first time I took the ACT, I guessed on all the answers because I was pissed that it was timed and they MADE me take it. 

I even wrote a bunch of cuss words on the essay portion. 

The second time I took it, was voluntary at my own time, after HS, to apply for college.
Did pretty bad. 

I don't know why I did bad. I was a nervous wreck because of the time.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

feelingfire said:


> The first time I took the ACT, I guessed on all the answers because I was pissed that it was timed and they MADE me take it.
> 
> I even wrote a bunch of cuss words on the essay portion.
> 
> ...


.... Well? What did you get on your first one?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

LOL ACTs!!!!

I remember them talking about ACTs in 'Saved By The Bell' 

We don't have that in this country and SATs don't even matter - I can't believe I allowed myself to get worried about them


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

Chieve said:


> actually it is.
> 
> its one test that bases someones intelligence off of one test.
> 
> ...


I'll agree with you that the test itself isn't the greatest measurement of someone's intelligence (the SAT at least, I never took the ACT so I wouldn't know). However, there is certainly some correlation between the two.

I suppose if you're planning on going to community college after high school and not going directly to a university, then your scores won't matter so much (or at all). Almost all prestigious private schools require them, however, and I honestly doubt very much you'd be able to transfer into such a school from community college, especially without an excellent SAT score (not only talking about like Harvard and Yale here, but any more highly ranked school). And I really can't understand how some people can say you'll get the same level of education at community college as at respected private universities-it's simply not true. I guess you could learn enough that you would be just as prepared for a job, but especially in fields like math/science, or for me, computer science, less-respected colleges offer around 10 basic courses. If I want to learn the interesting topics like quantum computing, matrix transformations, and other things that interest me I would have to go to a more respected school. So yes, the SAT can be important in that respect.

Which is why I bolded your last statement, because it's true.


----------



## The Crow (Apr 17, 2012)

I got a 1940 on the SAT. I really need to take the ACT, but I keep putting it off. :/


----------



## sundays (Jan 11, 2011)

2260 SAT and 34 ACT. doesn't really matter shiet because i'm likely to attend a state university. once you enter college, all these test scores are completely null. i'll be getting the same education as someone with a 1800 SAT or 25 ACT so it's really nothing for me to pride myself on


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

sundays said:


> 2260 SAT and 34 ACT. doesn't really matter shiet because i'm likely to attend a state university. once you enter college, all these test scores are completely null. i'll be getting the same education as someone with a 1800 SAT or 25 ACT so it's really nothing for me to pride myself on


High scores can get you scholarships, so don't let that opportunity pass you, and don't be afraid to ask about it.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Did it used to be out of 1600 because I think mine was.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Yep.


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

New scale for SAT (Out of 2400 post 2005): 1850
Old scale for SAT (Out of 1600 pre 2005): 1220
ACT: 25


----------



## AceRimmer (Nov 12, 2008)

SAT: 1550 IIRC when it was on 1600 scale. Never took the ACT.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

2270 and i'm still failing school.


----------



## creativedissent (Oct 25, 2008)

For the new SAT it was 2030.


----------



## Theking72 (Oct 26, 2012)

I got around 1800 my first time, but I was really nervous the night before and only got 2 hours of sleep. As a result I fell asleep several times during the exam and missed the final section completly. That and I also never did any of the major cramming that you see most people do for it, I really feel like I could have done a lot better.


----------



## auuudriana (Dec 2, 2012)

I only too the SAT once. I scored a 1950.
Writing - 720 (yeah, I literally missed like one question and then my essay I had a 7/12...sucks)
Reading - 620
Math - 610


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

Got a 1950 on the SAT the first time I took it. Was kinda disappointed that I missed the 2000 mark by 50 points-I blamed it on not studying at all. On my second attempt, I finally managed a 2000. Not much better than a 1950, but I was finally in the 2000s :clap

I got a 31 on the ACT, which I was completely taken aback by. I guess it's because I had done extremely well on the reading section.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

^ omg nice. does that mean you go to a UC?


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

enfield said:


> ^ omg nice. does that mean you go to a UC?


As a matter of fact, I do. I go to Santa Barbara, but I don't think I'm doing too well at the moment. I'm probably one of the few people who has SA here


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

ah.

I go to a CSU. and i know _for a fact_ i'm not doing too well :/.

is this your first year there?


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

It's actually my third year. Upper division courses are murdering my poor brain :twak


----------



## Briz (Dec 2, 2012)

Seems like intellegence is correlated with anxiety...interesting


----------

